# Aduino Mega



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I just go an Arduino Mega today. I out grew the Uno I used last year. My garage haunt is getting bigger and I am adding my props. I can't wait until Oct!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool - can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> I just go an Arduino Mega today. I out grew the Uno I used last year. My garage haunt is getting bigger and I am adding my props. I can't wait until Oct!


"Oohh, Aahh, that's how all of this starts, but then later there's the running and screaming" - Ian Malcolm


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

DarkLore said:


> "Oohh, Aahh, that's how all of this starts, but then later there's the running and screaming" - Ian Malcolm


:googly:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a Mega in mind for this year as well. I maxed out all my outputs last year. What do you use it for in your haunt? I'm thinking of branching out from a set light show to maybe having some sensor inputs as well. A non-Halloween project I have is for an animatronic scare crow in the garden.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

goneferal said:


> I have a Mega in mind for this year as well. I maxed out all my outputs last year. What do you use it for in your haunt? I'm thinking of branching out from a set light show to maybe having some sensor inputs as well. A non-Halloween project I have is for an animatronic scare crow in the garden.


I have several pneumatics props with sound, lights etc. I am adding more this year so I ran out of outputs/inputs on the UNO.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

i am not so good with programming but thats an awsome processor i am not so good with pneumatics so i keep it simple with dc motors batterys LEDs and gears i cant wait to see what you do with it maybe it willl help me understand those more


----------

